
Eric Schmidt: "Google buys a startup once every few days" - Sam_Odio
http://www.centernetworks.com/google-buys-a-start-up-once-every-few-days-or-around-one-a-week
======
vlad
Yes, I noticed that same line too from the original eweek article linked here.
That was the most interesting line in the whole article, but the eWeek article
spent more time regurgitating the price of YouTube and DoubleClick, something
that has been covered a billion times already.

------
far33d
Hiring is obsolete. Google knows it. Why sift through 100349234 resumes for
one job when you could just get some technology and great people?

~~~
nostrademons
Hiring's only obsolete while the stock market remains inflated and the cash
keeps piling up. Come next recession, the deals will dry up like the Sahara.

Then again, come next recession, hiring will likely dry up too. So maybe
hiring _is_ obsolete.

~~~
ecuzzillo
The way Google does it, it's almost hiring, just with slightly bigger starting
bonuses, and a different interview process. None of the normal trappings of
acquisitions (integrations and fuck-you money spring to mind) are there.

------
nickb
"Google buys a startup once every few days"

yeah, if "few" is 40+ days.

Only 9 acquisitions in 2006, 5 so far in 2007:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_acquisitions>

~~~
dfranke
I think we've been through this in previous threads: that list only covers
acquisitions which were high-profile enough to get media coverage, or which
were high-dollar enough to be itemized on Google's quarterly report. That only
makes up a small portion of them.

